# Warcraft: The Beginning: DVD und Blu-ray mit Ingame-Goodies



## MichaelBonke (29. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: The Beginning: DVD und Blu-ray mit Ingame-Goodies* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft: The Beginning: DVD und Blu-ray mit Ingame-Goodies


----------



## Dai-shi (29. August 2016)

Warum gibt es keine 3D Version? -.-


----------



## G-Kar (29. August 2016)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Warum gibt es keine 3D Version? -.-



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: Der Kinofilm Warcraft: The Beginning erscheint am 29. September auch als DVD, Blu-ray, *Blu-ray 3D* und UHD mit 4K-Auflösung.


----------



## Dai-shi (29. August 2016)

G-Kar schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: Der Kinofilm Warcraft: The Beginning erscheint am 29. September auch als DVD, Blu-ray, *Blu-ray 3D* und UHD mit 4K-Auflösung.




ups habe ich überlesen ...danke ^^


----------



## stevem (29. August 2016)

Schade Gul'dan habe ich schon


----------



## Wutruus (13. September 2016)

Ich vermisse Customizations für Diablo III bei der Aktion


----------



## lars9401 (13. September 2016)

Wutruus schrieb:


> Ich vermisse Customizations für Diablo III bei der Aktion



Naja, StarCraft fehlt auch. Haben wohl beide nichts mit WarCraft zu tun.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. September 2016)

Die 30 Tage Spielzeit nur für neue Spieler? Das ist echt schade. Ich werd' mir den Film aber trotzdem holen


----------



## riesenwiesel (14. September 2016)

Guter Trick um die katastrophalen Verkaufszahlen die der Film sonst wohl hätte aufzupolieren, aber kann Fans ja ganz recht sein.

Vielleicht kriegen sie so wenigstens genug Geld für eine Fortsetzung zusammen...


----------

